# UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours available



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Please note that we have made some changes to the service event on April 14th

*Bitter brush planting and habitat restoration project*

Make a difference for mule deer!

Volunteers needed - 50

In cooperation with the Mule Deer Foundation and UDWR we will be participating in a planting and restoration project in Central Utah. We have 3200 bitter brush plants, 100 mohogany and 100 cliff rose that need to be planted.

*Details:

Saturday April 14th, 8 AM MST.

Stockton, Utah (Just South of Tooele)

We will meet at 531 S. Copper St., just off of the Soldier Canyon road east of town. Travel past the ballpark, house is on the left. If you can't make it by 9 o'clock. Follow the soldier canyon road to the jacob city turn off and follow the signs.*

Drinks and lunch will be provided.

Please bring work gloves and a shovel.

Please RSVP to [email protected] so we have a head count for food and drinks.

Let's get out there and make a difference!!!

And another:

Kestrel nesting box project.

We need 6 volunteers to install Kestrel boxes in Davis county.
Saturday April 14th, 9 AM.

**Contact for details and availability.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

My family and I enjoyed pitching in last year. Sadly, we are further away now, so I am not sure we will be able to attend this one............


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*



proutdoors said:


> My family and I enjoyed pitching in last year. Sadly, we are further away now, so I am not sure we will be able to attend this one............


Oh come on...are you any further than I am?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

Probably not......tell you what, you go and I will as well.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*



proutdoors said:



> Probably not......tell you what, you go and I will as well.


Deal! 8)

I just put it on my calendar!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

Shane, pick me up on the way. I'll make good coffee.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Shane, pick me up on the way. I'll make good coffee.


Ok, starts at 9 am, so I will pick you up at 7:30.  Does that work for you?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Shane, pick me up on the way. *I'll make good coffee*.


Well heck, if you make the coffee, then I'll bring

:mrgreen: 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

I am so there!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

I made it in the picture!! My dog is always in the pictures for some reason. I have it in my calader as well. My family had a good time last year. Ummm people keep talking about coffee and it's making me thirsty...... What can i bring?? anything??


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

Hey guys, please note that we decided to make a change in the project listed above!

Please bring as many friends and family members as possible! It will be a great opportunity to really give back!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*

hmmm....I think we can make this work. How late do you think this will go?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWN/UWC Clean-up Project Near Utah Lake April 14th!*



bwhntr said:


> hmmm....I think we can make this work. How late do you think this will go?


Thats hard to say since it will be predicated upon how many volunteers come along. But I would estimate 4 hours?

But even if you can only come and help for an hour, thats still helping out


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer enhancement project April 14th!*

Still at the same place/time?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer enhancement project April 14th!*

I will be there, Stockton is my old stomping grounds. I helped release the first turkeys in Tooele County in Soldier Canyon many years ago. Could one of you UWC guys bring a couple of the Kestrel boxes from Caleb? I would love to put a few up on my place. I will be bringing two kids with me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer enhancement project April 14th!*

Can we get credit for some DH hours for this project?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer enhancement project April 14th!*

Yes. DH hours are available for this project.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes. DH hours are available for this project.


Only if you are currently in the program right? I just finished my third year and had to apply again so I don't think I can do any hours before I find out if I got a DH tag or not.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



JuddCT said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. DH hours are available for this project.
> ...


Do it any way................. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Ok, since Bart is coming we will be there too. I can't let him one up me!  If needed I can get some Kestral boxes from Caleb as well. I will talk to him about it.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

I will be there, not all that familiar with Toolee area but i am sure i can find it. What do we need to do to get these hours? Sign up any were special or just show up?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

I'm getting more specific answers regarding the DH hours. I'll post details when I receive them. There's usually some flexibility and just showing up is probably ok.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Don't forget to take a moment and shoot an email RSVP, so we have an idea on how much food and drinks to provide.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



JuddCT said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. DH hours are available for this project.
> ...


Dedicated hunters can not receive hours until they are admitted into the program and they will not know that until May 31st. Unfortunately there is no way around that.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer enhancement project April 14th!*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes. DH hours are available for this project.


That sounds great. I'll be there. You had me with the free food & drinks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

You had me at "hello"...You had me at hello.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Yeah I know I just wanted everyone to know the rules.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

If Tree is making coffee, then I will be happy, but is he willing to bring some Strawberry Pop-Tarts too? We can warm em up on the manifold along side my breakfast burrito.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Berg i like your idea of a good breakfast!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Hey everybody, just a reminder that tomorrow is the big day!

Hope to see you there


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

I committed to attending, but I regretfully have to back out. :evil:

I have had some issues come up here on the farm that demands my time/attention tomorrow. I hope you all have a good time, and the wildlife get a boost from your efforts.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Take tons of pic guys. I had other plans before this come up. sorry i will be missing it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Hey y'all, The project arrival time has changed from 8AM to 9 AM at the Jacob city trail head. Just follow the signs or feel free to call me if you get lost.

Tye
(801) 628-8761


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Thanks for the heads up. See you there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hey y'all, The project arrival time has changed from 8AM to 9 AM at the Jacob city trail head. Just follow the signs or feel free to call me if you get lost.
> 
> Tye
> (801) 628-8761


Thanks Tye, been sitting here at the Jacob City trail head since 7:30 this morning. Love last minute time changes. :|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



bwhntr said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Hey y'all, The project arrival time has changed from 8AM to 9 AM at the Jacob city trail head. Just follow the signs or feel free to call me if you get lost.
> ...


Dont worry Ty, this is the first thing he's ever been on time for in his life! Usually it's him you're sitting around waiting for...


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

This was the first time I have been invloved with a service project like this and I must say that I found it pretty satisfying. It was good meeting a few of the forum folks and I look forward to doing this more often.

Thanks for the lift Jahan!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

It was a good turnout and a nice project. My boys are talking about returning in 5 years or so to see what stuck and grew. I will most likely never hunt this area, but that does not matter. Deer are deer and hopefully it helped. At any rate the exposure of kids to making things better is time well spent. Thanks to all who put it on.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

It was a great turn out, and thanks to MDF for being great hosts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

I am bummed I missed out....... :evil:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Idiot, probably the best thing about me is my punctuality. Btw Tex thanks for coming out and helping. :roll:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

It was a good turn out. You guys with UWC and the MDF are doing good things. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

First off, I'd like to thank everyone who came out today. UWC and MDF members alike. Without your support, worthwhile projects CAN NOT succeed. Your dedication is greatly appreciated and admired. It is so amazing to me to see guys that are concerned enough about the sport they love, to get out and do something to improve habitat.

I dont have the exact number of plants, but one of the MDF representatives said that we planted over 3000 plants today! That is just amazing in my eyes, and fantastic effort that will bring great results in the years to come.

Although the weather wasnt looking good this morning, we had an excellent turn out with (my estimate) around 50ish people? If anyone heard the exact turn out numbers, I'd love to hear it. We had spouses, kids, and friends all come along to lend a hand and it took only about three hours to get everything planted and watered, which isnt much time when you consider the amount of work that was accomplished.

Again, thanks to everyone who participated and got their hands dirty!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Good times guys, thanks for the opportunity to help out!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



> Btw Tex thanks for coming out and helping. :roll:


Someone had to skin all these turkeys...


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

What a great turnout and everyone chipped in , making the job a lot easier. Jim ,MDF Tooele projects manager,was sweating we would not have enough people! Thanks to him and Cindy for all they do for the MDF. Hopefully we can keep these little plants going. Thank you for all coming out.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

WE need to include the BLM ,as they took part in this too!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*



rockroller said:


> WE need to include the BLM ,as they took part in this too!


Very good point!

It was great to see the BLM and the DWR working together with the MDF and UWC to make this project happen.

I rarely see separate government organizations working together, and this was a great example of what could happen if we try and get them together more often


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

It was fun coming out and putting names to faces. My wife and I enjoyed being part of this project, it was definately worth the drive. Thanks to all that helped put this together and creating an opportunity for us to give back.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Nice job guys. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Thanks for posting pics for those not able to attend.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWC/MDF/DWR Mule deer project April 14th! DH hours avail*

Maybe you guys could put the group photo up on the UWC Facebook page with a name tag on the people you know. I sure didn't get to meet everyone there. It would be nice to put a name to a face.
Thanks


----------

